# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Injectable Amino's ((Glutamine-Arginine-Carnitine)?

## TraceMYD

Hey there.. 

I was wondering whats the deal with some Testosterone Clinics 
selling inject-able aminos? Do they really help with post workout 
recovery better then taking them in pill form? 

Below I copy and pasted what I saw posted up on a facebook fanpage of a boston clinic
which peaked my interest. 

Is this just some trick clinics do to make more money off clients or is this actually legit?

_"Sore? Our Injectable GAC is the answer for your pain and suffering.

Available ONLY to patients, our amino acid combination called GAC 375mg (Glutamine-Arginine-Carnitine) is taken in an insulin needle 30 minutes post workout. Our Medical Director uses it for men who have severe joint/connective tissue/muscle inflammation and soreness. Shoulders, knees, elbows, backs, etc..

GAC tremendously reduces the inflammation in those areas and promotes the healing of tissue. Reduces pain greatly.

Muscle Recovery is increased greatly from rigorous weight training or CROSS FIT. Best of all, it's all natural amino acids.

GAC injectable is absorbed 10x greater than you could ever get in an oral dose and it tracks all the clinical studies done on those amino acids. There is zero gastrointestinal bloating or discomfort from it. Proprietary medications that you won't get at any other Physicians Office."
_

----------


## HRTstudent

sounds like a money maker more than anything

----------


## austinite

Much more effective than pill form. That doesn't mean pill form will not/cannot do the job. But anything injectable is more effective. Just like oral and injectable testosterone , B12, etc... 

Of course it's a business and money is a motive, but they _are_ effective and they _do_ work.

----------


## TraceMYD

> sounds like a money maker more than anything


I hear ya... it does. 

I was curious because I do crossfit and they mentioned that in their copy.. 
Crossfit beats the hell out of you. 

Also, made me think that there is probably a good percentage of people on TRT 
who don't even workout or even care to workout. 

So the people who do like to workout and are on TRT, maybe this clinic is 
promoting injectable supplements for its hard core clients?... I don't know.

----------


## TraceMYD

> Much more effective than pill form. That doesn't mean pill form will not/cannot do the job. But anything injectable is more effective. Just like oral and injectable testosterone , B12, etc... 
> 
> Of course it's a business and money is a motive, but they _are_ effective and they _do_ work.


Do you know if there is anything equivalent that's injectable for sale on a-ar?

----------


## austinite

> Do you know if there is anything equivalent that's injectable for sale on a-ar?


no, ar has nothing like this. But they're available online if you google search for them.

----------


## italianjob

Sorry to revive an old thread but if anyone is still looking for inject aminos they should check out Redrhinoresearch.com I've been looking for awhile and I've read so many threads like this where a source isn't mentioned so I figured I would help out.

----------

